
Customizable IoT button can be programmed to do anything - rlalwani
http://www.springwise.com/customizable-iot-button-can-programmed-do-anything/
======
rlalwani
Amazon Web Services IoT Button is a physical button for software developers,
that can be programmed to control Internet of Things devices.

The button is aimed at software developers who want to utilize AWS IoT
services without having to write device-specific code. Instead they can simply
connect the button to wifi and create an Amazon Web Services account. Then,
they can program the button to perform different functions in response to
different commands. For example, a single click for on and a double click for
off. The device, which can be integrated with third party APIs like Twitter,
Facebook and Slack, has seemingly endless possible uses. It can be used to
open a garage door, order an Uber, call a designated person, turn on the
coffee machine in the morning, or work as a check-in device for Airbnb guests.

